# Name That Datu



## Cthulhu (Jul 13, 2004)

Any idea who this fella is?  The pic looks a bit old.

Cthulhu


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 13, 2004)

Cthulhu said:
			
		

> Any idea who this fella is?  The pic looks a bit old.
> 
> Cthulhu



Hmmm... Dieter...


----------



## sungkit (Jul 14, 2004)

It is Datu Dieter and he is with Master Krishna Godhania (Warriors Eskrima).


----------



## Dieter (Jul 16, 2004)

You are right, it´s me during the FMA-Festival in Dortmund in March this year.
On the left you can see GM Bobby Taboada.


Where did you find this picture?

Regards


Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Anris


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 16, 2004)

Dieter said:
			
		

> You are right, it´s me during the FMA-Festival in Dortmund in March this year.
> On the left you can see GM Bobby Taboada.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Datu Dieter,

I had Cthulhu post that for me. I found it on Krishna Godhania's website.  There are other photos of the Festival there as well.  I wish  I could have made it!
http://www.krishnagodhania.com/gallery/krishnapics.html

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Dieter (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Andy,

thanks for the link.
I did not know them up to now.

You can find some more photos of the festival on Alfreds website 

Would have been nice to have some participants from Australia exept Roland.

Greetings


Dieter


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 16, 2004)

Datu,

I do not know them (Warriors Eskrima), I was just surfing the net and came across your picture. By the way, is this a really fat stick or is he hitting him with a loaf of french bred?!

http://www.quick-stick.de/quickstickneu/html/fotos2004_4.html


----------



## Dieter (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Andy,

Not at all.
He was using a normal stick. Just the shutterspeed of the camera was a little slow, so that the stock appears thicker than it was.

Reagred


Dieter


----------



## sungkit (Jul 16, 2004)

Datu Dieter,

Would have loved to attend, but I I had friends who travelled from Australia to the Philippines to meet up with me. They were not able to attend and I did not want to leave them here when they knew no one. 

Maybe when you hold another event such as this.


----------

